# Rockford Fosgate 9310



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

*Rockford Fosgate rfx 8210*

Yesterday I pulled a Rockford Fosgate 9310 cd player from a friends car that was headed for the junk yard. I couldn't find much about it. Any good? It was made in 99. It needs some love.

Edit: I checked it's a 8210 DOH


----------

